# Amana Router Bit Collection on Ebay



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Want to start your router bit collection by buying them all at once? Just found this auction on ebay for 100+ Amana router bits, with display cases, for $2400. Wish I had more money than sense!!!

BRAND NEW AMANA ROUTER BITS AND DISPLAY CASE - eBay (item 320353518952 end time Apr-01-09 09:50:11 PDT)

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

If my math is right that makes each bit 24.oo ea..that's a bit high in price..
Do you agree ?,,,if he would drop one of the zeros and make it 280.00 that would make it a good deal..  + 64.oo for shipping wow...but that's just my 2 cents ..




=========





jimcrockett said:


> Want to start your router bit collection by buying them all at once? Just found this auction on ebay for 100+ Amana router bits, with display cases, for $2400. Wish I had more money than sense!!!
> 
> BRAND NEW AMANA ROUTER BITS AND DISPLAY CASE - eBay (item 320353518952 end time Apr-01-09 09:50:11 PDT)
> 
> Jim


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

eBay is a strange world :blink:


----------



## Dan Mooney (Feb 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> eBay is a strange world :blink:


Anymore, the world is a strange world!!:wacko::blink:


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Jim
> 
> If my math is right that makes each bit 24.oo ea..that's a bit high in price..
> Do you agree ?,,,if he would drop one of the zeros and make it 280.00 that would make it a good deal..  + 64.oo for shipping wow...but that's just my 2 cents ..
> ...


If you figured street price for each bit, the total would probably be much higher but $2400/$2800 is WAY out of my league. I have quite a few Amana bits and really like them, but.......

Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Amana are high quality bits, rated right next to CMT and Freud. Depending on the bit, $24 may not be such a bad price per bit. Being sold as a group I think it is wishful thinking.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

$2400 for 100 router bits? Wow, I wonder who will buy such a set

Then you have to add the insurance cost.......

Nicolas


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Amana's are good bits, but of the set of 100 when would you ever use each one? I suppose people who are doing "routering" instead of "painting and door hanging would"!! Guess everyone can guess what I'v been doing for the past couple months. Well all that changed last night!! I am far from done, but is sure was fun to hear the router wining. I will post later.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have some Amana bits and I can say I have never ever used better. I do think they are better than the Freud and the CMT I have many of both.

24.00 to 28.00 per bit is NOT a lot for these bits. They will last any of us a lifetime. 

This auction is great for a company if they want all the bits at once.

I have purchased at least half of my bits for 24.00 each, I mean most of the CMT and Freud do cost that so I do no think the cost is out of line, it just looks big all at once.

Bob 2.80 a bit for Amana? I guarantee the bits cost way more than that to make. I do buy those yellow bits off eBay you have referred so many to. Well they are nice, but the one bit I used most is already dull in a week. I have an Amana that I have and use weekly for over 4 years, still do not notice any dulling. There is a difference and you do get what you pay for when buying router bits.

If you have a bit you will use all the time buying the Amana is a safe bet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I'm not a big fan of the Amana bits bit's I like my bits to have a coating on them of some type...I do have some Amana bits they are a so so bit in my book..

As far as the yellow bits off eBay ,,,all bits get dull it's like buying drill bits to me ,,if you abuse them they will all dull quick like any cutting tool.
It's a use up item..  it's a fun hobby for me not a every day thing for me.

i.e. I paid 80.oo bucks for one bit and I cooked in one day from abuse from me then on the other hand I have one of the yellow bits and it's just like new and I have used it many,many,many times..

I guess I'm waiting for Drill Doctor to come out with Router Bit Doctor so I sharpen my bits  just like my drill bits...

========






nickao65 said:


> I have some Amana bits and I can say I have never ever used better. I do think they are better than the Freud and the CMT I have many of both.
> 
> 24.00 to 28.00 per bit is NOT a lot for these bits. They will last any of us a lifetime.
> 
> ...


----------

